

Ask HN: UK government software experience? Help an OSS project - lifeisstillgood

I am running a campaign (www.oss4gov.org) to get OSS into local government.  A pilot project will need to interface with CRM solutions like Northgate, and workflow like eBase and systems like UNIFORM.<p>If you have experience of these systems, please shout (my contact details: paul@mikadosoftware.com and rest in profile)<p>I am looking to put together enough knowledge that the OSS pilot stands a chance of success, and works nicely in the eco-system.<p>Thank you
======
powatom
I fully support this idea - but you might be best approaching the GDS and
working out ways to apply pressure to local government. Indeed, check out the
alphagov github at [https://github.com/alphagov](https://github.com/alphagov)
\- much of the groundwork for digital government services has been laid-out,
and we should build on this where possible.

~~~
lifeisstillgood
Occassional tweets with @liammax tell me that central gov is heading _that
way_ and local gov is obliged to follow. The pressure is there, don't worry.
What is not there is easy, default choices for councils to make that leap to
OSS.

I am writing up an interesting interview today with Dev Manager of my local
borough council about the problems faced getting OSS apps out there. That chat
instigated this Ask btw.

~~~
powatom
Cool, I'll look forward to reading it - the disparity between QoS with local
councils is embarrassing, and as these are public services, the software
exposing these services should be open source simply out of principle.

